# Головные боли, затруднённый венозный отток



## Nikusya (5 Окт 2017)

Здравствуйте. Вот я и решилась описать свою историю болезни, которая мучает меня уже 1,5 года. Возможно ВЫ поможете советом или поделитесь тем, как сравняетесь с этим недугом. 

Немного предыстории. Мне 38 лет, нормального телосложения. 

Первые симптомы болезни начались у меня после последних родов, спустя 2 месяца. Беременность и роды были тяжелые, сначала жуткий токсикоз, затем вердикт врачей о патологиях у ребёнка... Конечно слезы, переживания...27 недель теряем ребёнка.. роды, общий наркоз с галлюцинациями. Пережили, успокоились, дети ещё есть. 

Но нервная система, как известно срабатывает чуть позже. 

Все началось с боли в шее и голове, предобморочного состояния в душном помещении, качания (внутри себя,не предметов), головокружения и затуманености сознания. Состояния,как будто ты пьяный, даже говорить было тяжело, язык поворачивался с трудом. Чувствуется напряжение в шее, шум в ушах, писк в голове.

АД в основном у меня пониженное 100, а то и 90 на 60-70. Хотя раньше было 110/70 стабильно.

МРТ шеи: нестабильность С5-6  и С6-7 позвонка. Тенденция к формированию дорсальной протрузии межпозвонкового диска С5-6. Шейный лордоз выпрямлен.

МРТ головы: признаки затруднённого венозного оттока. Легкая наружная гидроцефалия. Легкая нестабильность на уровне атланто-аксиального сочленения.

УЗДГ сосудов головы и шеи: небольшая непрямолинейность хода левой ПА. Скоростные показатели кровотока снижены по левой ПМА, правой ЗМА на 40-45%, левой ПА на 35-40%. Правой СМА на 30-35%, левой ЗМА, правой ПМА и ОА на 20-25%, правой ПАРТИИ на 15-20%. Индексы периферического сосудистого сопротивления снижены по обеим ПМА, правой ЗМА, левой ПА на 35-40%, в остальных бассейнах на 15-20%.

Лечилась у невролога: куча блокад в шею, капельницы,уколы, таблетки: цитофлавин, магнезия, церетон, цераксон, церебролизин, диакарб, катадалон форте (от мидокалма плохо), сейчас баклосан, но он не особо то и помогает. Иногда феназипам на ночь.

Вообщем за все эти 1,5 года улучшения были максимум недели на две. И были моменты, когда более менее и я приспосабливалась и старалась не обращать внимание на качания и улетания головы. От головной боли в какой-то степени помогает новиган 2 таблетки. Боли в основном в теменной, лобной и височной доле слева. Вообще при болях четко чувствую левую долю говного мозга. Когда капают магнезию, жар, горит только правая щека, левая холодная.

В своих скитаниях я прошла кучу врачей, мануальных терапевтов, массажей, иглоукалывание у китайца, в периоды улучшения хожу на ЛФК и в бассейн (плаваю только на спине).

Сейчас боли и состояния затуманености головы усилились, стали как-будто глубже, дольше и сильнее. Шея настолько напряжена периодически, что даже жевать больно, подчелюстные мышцы в тонусе. Очередной визит к новому неврологу, смотрит снимки, пальпация шеи. Сказала, что шея воспалена, но движения сохранны. Снимки ей совсем не понравились, диагноз: резедуальная энцефалопатия с НКв ВБС, вестибуло-атактический синдром. Протрузии дисков С5-6, мышечно-тоническая форма.

Назначила к тем препаратам, что мне всегда и вводили ещё солкосерил в/м, сермион, бетасерк. Предлагает колоть ботулотоксин и отключать мышцы, но не факт, что поможет.

Ну это наверное вкратце я описала ситуацию. Честно говоря не знаю, как с этим жить дальше, иногда хочется, чтоб меня пристрелили, чтоб не мучалась, но надо жить и поднимать детей. Все врачи в один голос говорят, что это не лечиться, а только облегчается. Что это не смертельно, но жизнь попортит конкретно.


----------



## AIR (5 Окт 2017)

Nikusya написал(а):


> В своих скитаниях я прошла кучу врачей, мануальных терапевтов, массажей, иглоукалывание у китайца, в периоды улучшения хожу на ЛФК и в бассейн (плаваю только на спине).


Судя по написанному выше советы будут малоэффективны. ... Очень значим психоэмоциональный фактор...  Только качественный мануальный осмотр и очень осторожное и неспешное лечение  мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии. .. с постоянной оценкой самочувствия и реакции организма на лечение..


Nikusya написал(а):


> Ну это наверное вкратце я описала ситуацию


Ну даа... Для полноты картины еще бы штучки четыре фотографий в виде рентгеновских снимков шейного отдела позвоночника с функциональными пробами. .


----------



## Nikusya (5 Окт 2017)

@AIR, к сожалению рентгена нет, есть только снимки мрт.

А что значит _важен психоэмоциональный фактор? *Настрой?*_


----------



## AIR (5 Окт 2017)

Nikusya написал(а):


> К сожалению рентгена нет, есть только снимки мрт


Так как чаще всего шейные проблемы начинаются с нарушения подвижности ,  то есть функции,  то и нужны исследования именно  подвижности. ..


Nikusya написал(а):


> А что значит _важен психоэмоциональный фактор? *Настрой?*_


Значимое влияние типа нервной системы и её состояния..


----------



## Nikusya (6 Окт 2017)

А что вы думаете на счёт ботулотоксина? Стоит ли его делать при нестабильности?  На сколько я знаю он действует пол года.


----------



## AIR (6 Окт 2017)

Nikusya написал(а):


> А что вы думаете на счёт ботулотоксина? Стоит ли его делать при нестабильности? На сколько я знаю он действует пол года.


Чтобы делать ботулотоксин, необходимо быть на 100% уверенным,  что причина всего конкретная напряженная мышца... Если тыкать туды сюды,  то точно голова держаться не будет, эффект будет ли, да и дорого весьма..


----------



## Nikusya (6 Окт 2017)

Неужели нет никакого такого обследования, которое бы четко дало понять где пережимает эти артерии или вены и что это, мышца ли, или позвонки, что нестабильны. А может это вообще остеофиты давят на сосуды. Ведь это чисто механическое сдавленние. И потом уже устранять эту конкретную причину вплоть до операции. Ведь такая жизнь делает человека полуинвалидом.


----------



## AIR (7 Окт 2017)

Nikusya написал(а):


> Неужели нет никакого такого обследования, которое бы четко дало понять где пережимает эти артерии или вены и что это, мышца ли, или позвонки, что нестабильны. А может это вообще остеофиты давят на сосуды. Ведь это чисто механическое сдавленние.


Не совсем четко, но есть... УЗДГ сосудов головы и шеи, рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами,  руки с высокой чувствительностью и голова с аналитическим мышлением, а также значительным профессиональным опытом..  Всего ничего.


----------



## Nikusya (26 Ноя 2017)

Loranil написал(а):


> С такими вопросами обратитесь к специалисту, на форуме вам никто точно ничего не скажет, только себе хуже сделаете. Я так вычитала и решила попринимать билобил, так после него рвало так, что думала жилудок выплюну


Думаете я этого не понимаю? Просто специалистов либо нет в этой области, либо я их не нашла. В нашем городе точно нет. Уже не хожу по врачам...


----------

